# Air powered switches



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm hoping Greg E. whose site has been a valued resource, can help me out. I'm setting up DIY air switches using clippard parts & ds64s like this: 
http://www.elmassian.com/trains/track-aamp-switches/air-operated-switches

One exception is that I'm using clippard electronic manifold cards seen here:

http://www.clippard.com/downloads/PDF_Documents/Clippard%20Full%20Line%20Catalog/Clippard%20Catalog%20by%20Page%20Number/167-225%20Electronic%20Valves/Page%20187.pdf

And have a few questions for those with experience and more electronic knowledge...

Looking at the diagram in pdf above for wiring the db25 connector, I need to know how to connect to the track power and ds64. There is only one control wire to the board per valve. 

Do tie all commons together at the ds64 and send the positive from ds64 to pins 1-12 respectively? 
Does that influence which track power wire goes to pins 18-20 vs. 22-25? 
Would I be better off using aux power since dcc track power is 'abnormal'?
Does this board influence the use of diodes at the ds64?

Lastly, does anyone know a good source for 1/16 ID UV resistant hose?

Thanks a ton, Josh


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, you need to understand how the DS-64 works... it will provide voltage in one polarity, and when a switch is thrown, it will reverse the polarity.

So I put a diode in so it will only get current in one polarity, and nothing in the other. The second diode is a snubber to kill the back emf when the power is removed from the solenoid.

My track power is 24v and I am using 27 volt solenoids.


So you have something connected to a common and that most likely will not work, I doubt seriously that you can use a common among multiple outputs.

Before I venture to guess on the DS-64, I'd contact them and give them that diagram and see if they have an idea.

If it was me, I'd probably rewire it so I had 2 leads for each solenoid, no common and then I'd need one more diode per valve (not the 2 shown below) since the "snubber" electronics is already in place.

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 











Greg
*


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Just to follow up...digitrax support told me 'we don't know, but you could try it'. So i tried the ds64 with the clippard emc-12valve manifold card and no diodes are needed. I connected the common+ from ds64 power connections to the clippard board power positive. Then I connected negative of each ds64 output to each control input on db25 connector of clippard board. The result was a success. Even so, I think I'll go with this device instead of ds64... 
http://www.auxboxdcc.com/specifications 
I like it because it handles 3 to 8 amps and one device handles 12 switches as opposed to needing 3 bulky ds64s per manifold.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the unit you have has some electronics in it, as opposed to the raw connection to the solenoid. (But I'll bet I paid less for my solenoids) 

yeah, that board is more compact... but the question is how much do they cost? 

looks like a good find, but a bit of overkill on the amps, but again if the price is right. 

Ahh... looked it up, the 12 switches is $145.... so about the same price as $45 each for DS-64.... but no box... tougher mounting options.

So, not cheaper, but higher current, and somewhat less overall space in thickness, not in square inches of mounting space. 

Regards, 

Greg


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes the auxbox is same price per switch but does a lot more. The outputs are not bound to a single address. The CPU allows 12 addresses to be assigned to any number of 12 switches alone or in combination. Plus the CPU is upgradable for future features which is not something that digitrax is known to do. It also has indicator lights for each output status as well as photo sensor inputs for automation options. The amps are overkill, but envision turning on or off staging track with the throw of a switch on the cab. I dont understand your comment about No box and mounting options. one auxbox can be mounted in the space of about 2 ds64 while it has the outputs of 3. the plastic cover on the bulky ds64 doesnt make me feel better about the mounting. i bought the clippard boards used on eBay for $95 ea. that's 12 valves at $8 ea which includes manifold and all the barb fittings. If you paid less I'd like to know where you got em. Plus the board has helpful electronics like db25 connector and toggle switches that are handy for testing and manual control of each valve. Thanks for your input. Have a nice day.


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes the auxbox is same price per switch but does a lot more. The outputs are not bound to a single address. The CPU allows 12 addresses to be assigned to any number of 12 switches alone or in combination. Plus the CPU is upgradable for future features which is not something that digitrax is known to do. It also has indicator lights for each output status as well as photo sensor inputs for automation options. The amps are overkill, but envision turning on or off staging track with the throw of a switch on the cab. I dont understand your comment about No box and mounting options. one auxbox can be mounted in the space of about 2 ds64 while it has the outputs of 3. the plastic cover on the bulky ds64 doesnt make me feel better about the mounting. i bought the clippard boards used on eBay for $95 ea. that's 12 valves at $8 ea includes manifold and all the barb fittings. If you paid less I'd like to know where you got em. Plus the board has helpful electronics like toggle switches that are handy for testing and manual control of each valve. Thanks for your input. Have a nice day.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't understand my comment, but then you say you don't like the bulky cover on the dS-64? 

In the same way, I don't like a large, unpackaged board that needs to be put in a box for outdoor use. 

It will also be harder to find a large flat box than something more compact in all dimensions. 

Each has it's advantages, I prefer to space the decoders around the layout as needed, not run longer tubing longer distances. 

The clippard valves you bought were a deal, no doubt. I'll have to watch for those... I bought the stuff off the shelf, and was happy to spend it with Stretch years ago. 

Greg


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

My point was the box doesnt make it more mountable in my view. You're right they each has advantages. I like the clippard board too because I can mount that in an enclosure outside and run a single air bus and two cat5s to the db25 connector from the shed. The switch controlers remain indoors with other electronics. 

I'm still looking for cheaper 1/16id UV hose. It's amazing to me the stuff costs more than 4pair copper wire. Thanks.


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Browsing MLS today I ran across this thread. Thought I'd update this post with a picture of my Aux-Box HC/Clippard EMC-12 pneumatic switch project.

This assembly is DCC ready to control 12 pneumatic turnouts - just hook to track power and air.


































I also found a reasonably priced 1/16" ID urethane tube.
http://www.freelin-wade.com/fre-thane-95a-polyurethane-p-261-l-en.html

HTH,
Josh


----------

